# Quick Question Regarding Alternative to Crius/Griffin



## NewOobY (27/1/16)

Hi Fellow Vapers,

I have a quick question regarding an alternative to the Crius/Griffin, reason being that these tanks use way to much joose. I went through a 30ml bottle in 3 days on my Griffin, and about the same amount on the Crius so that is 60ml joose in 3/4 days. That is just to rich for my pocket.

So basically is there an alternative? Do drippers use as much joose if I do a flavor build on the dripper? If a dripper is the way to go, what do you guys suggest. I'm not sure if this is just a CUD bug or the fact that I really want to try a dripper, but a dripper is really appealing . From what I have read/heard there is nothing that comes close to the flavor a dripper can produce, is this really true?

Your feedback and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
NeWoObY a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

I think you would get less juice consumption on a single coil build. 
Drippers in my opinion do produce superior flavour but it all depends on the dripper. 
My favourite dripper is the cyclone with the afc cap but I build single coils on it. 
Tanks have decent flavor but the cyclone accentuates undertones in the flavour. 

Have you looked into diy to create your own juice that would cost you roughly R60 for 60ml?


----------



## NewOobY (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> I think you would get less juice consumption on a single coil build.
> Drippers in my opinion do produce superior flavour but it all depends on the dripper.
> My favourite dripper is the cyclone with the afc cap but I build single coils on it.
> Tanks have decent flavor but the cyclone accentuates undertones in the flavour.
> ...



Thanks for the reply :sharp: does a single coil on a dripper your cyclone for instance have better flavor than tanks? 

Well @ R60 for 60ml - I could still afford these tanks . To be honest I've thought about it, but realized that it is very difficult to diy - also I think the start-up cost is quite high? I haven't really researched this lately, but from previous research it seemed that the initial expense for diy is high.


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Some, like me, are diehard drippers, but tanks have improved vastly in recent times. 

The more power the atomizer needs/is fed to perform, the more juice you will use.

A good middle of the road tank for me is the Cubis. A RBA head for the Cubis has just been released.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (27/1/16)

Hey

IMO, the more you vape, the more juice you use. In summary, if you are chasing clouds, you would naturally be consuming more juice. Try restricting your airflow a bit and build "smaller"/"single" coils (I know this is not possible in the Crius and I have never used a Griffin before so cant comment on that). I have recently purchased a Fountain V2 RDA for this exact reason... airflow isnt that great, but the flavour is on point and it has a built in squonk bottle for the convenience of a tank. 

I agree with @Christos regarding DIY juice. You could save a ton of money and vaping 60mls in 3 days wont be unpleasant on the pocket. (I vape 20 to 30mls a day using mostly a Crius V3 and Mutation X V4 dripper - both running Clapton coils).

The bigger you go, the more you use

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (27/1/16)

Andre said:


> Some, like me, are diehard drippers, but tanks have improved vastly in recent times.
> 
> The more power the atomizer needs/is fed to perform, the more juice you will use.
> 
> A good middle of the road tank for me is the Cubis. A RBA head for the Cubis has just been released.


@Andre, is the RBA head locally available??


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Thanks for the reply :sharp: does a single coil on a dripper your cyclone for instance have better flavor than tanks?
> 
> Well @ R60 for 60ml - I could still afford these tanks . To be honest I've thought about it, but realized that it is very difficult to diy - also I think the start-up cost is quite high? I haven't really researched this lately, but from previous research it seemed that the initial expense for diy is high.


Yes it does! The difference is on a single coil and by my design the vapour is cool and full of flavor. The tank side is where I'm preferring the warm vapour. 
Why not pick a flavour profile that you like e.g. strawberry milkshake and find a highly recommended recipe online and only buy those concentrates to start?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

On a dripper I generally use more juice than a tank. But it all depends on your vaping style.

My drippers and tanks are mostly setup for high wattage . 100w plus for drippers and currently 75w on the mutation x tank. 

So at 100w on a dripper, I'm using 5ml within a space of 15-20min 

It's like running a car at a high rev. The tanks uses what's available. If it wicks well and you can push more air and power into it then the consumption will naturally be high. 

Build a higher resistance coil, use thinner wire and keep your power lower. That's the only real way to get a quality Vape with decent usage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel (27/1/16)

DIY can have a bit of a big startup cost - depending on what you want to do with it. If you want to play around with a bunch of different flavours, then you need a large flavour stash - which is going to cost you. On the other hand, if you do your research well and get a few good, tried-and-tested recipes, then you can buy just what you need for those and it will last you a long time. Reddit DIY Juice has a page for what to buy for your first time (which can make all the good recipes) - https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/first_order_flavors. You can get good recipes either from forumites or from Reddit. Lab equipment is also very cheap if you know where to look (and not even that necessary - you can buy a few syringes from Dischem and mix everything in your old juice bottles).

In terms of coils, increased airflow coupled with a low-ohm build will result in faster juice consumption. You can actually get quite a lot of mileage out of your juice by tightening your airflow and (maybe) dropping your power - which will result in more flavour as well. Certain tanks do lend themselves to better juice consumption, due to restricted build space - like the Goblin Mini. Alternatively, try building with thinner wire - like 28 AWG Kanthal instead of 24 or 26. All of these methods will result in smaller clouds, but on par or better flavour and better juice consumption if you play around with it a bit. 

In terms of drippers - personally, I feel meh. I've gotten amazing flavours out of tanks, and occasionally get a nice build in a dripper, but for the most part, I actually prefer tanks. IF you can get a build just right for a tank, then you can get amazing flavour out of it. Drippers are great for swopping juice and builds very quickly, and certain drippers are really amazing for flavour, but (for whatever reason - maybe bad clones, or wrong drippers - who knows!) I just generally get better flavour out of tanks. That said, I mostly do TC in tanks and VW in drippers... maybe thats it? And again, depending on the build, drippers tend to use more juice, rather than less.

Last note - really, the only way to cut your juice costs per month is to vape cheaper juices (like Vape King's basic range as opposed to all of the craft juices we get around town), cut down on your vaping (manually or through less consumptive builds) or start DIYing. The latter is by far the cheapest option in the long run, if you can resist the urge to buy all the concentrates in the world (not an easy thing to resist).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## KlutcH (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding an alternative to the Crius/Griffin, reason being that these tanks use way to much joose. I went through a 30ml bottle in 3 days on my Griffin, and about the same amount on the Crius so that is 60ml joose in 3/4 days. That is just to rich for my pocket.
> 
> ...



I have a bellus, tried duel coil and was to much juice for my pocket as well, built a single coil 0.5 - 0.6 ohm build running at 20w - 25w and the juice consumption has dropped, still gives good flavor and vape production, also if you use a higher VG juice it also takes longer to go through, get yourself some dolly varden and mix it in a bit with your juice. You can buy Dolly Varden (VG) at Spar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (27/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> IMO, the more you vape, the more juice you use. In summary, if you are chasing clouds, you would naturally be consuming more juice. Try restricting your airflow a bit and build "smaller"/"single" coils (I know this is not possible in the Crius and I have never used a Griffin before so cant comment on that). I have recently purchased a Fountain V2 RDA for this exact reason... airflow isnt that great, but the flavour is on point and it has a built in squonk bottle for the convenience of a tank.
> 
> ...



Dude 30ml a day would kill the bank account, i was on normal evod type tanks till about a month ago - and I would go through 120ml a month. So you are basically saying that I must get used to using that much juice, even if I get a dripper. I want a flavor chaser more than a cloud chaser, I assume that even flavor chasing consumes tons of juice?


----------



## NewOobY (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Yes it does! The difference is on a single coil and by my design the vapour is cool and full of flavor. The tank side is where I'm preferring the warm vapour.
> Why not pick a flavour profile that you like e.g. strawberry milkshake and find a highly recommended recipe online and only buy those concentrates to start?


that is a very good idea, i'll do that. Very good guess actually i'm on strawberry milkshake at the moment and loving it .


----------



## Cespian (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude 30ml a day would kill the bank account, i was on normal evod type tanks till about a month ago - and I would go through 120ml a month. So you are basically saying that I must get used to using that much juice, even if I get a dripper. I want a flavor chaser more than a cloud chaser, I assume that even flavor chasing consumes tons of juice?



I don't believe it is "normal". I just vape a heck of a lot and have big builds. Like others have mentioned, restricting your builds and airflow could still give you the flavour you need without consuming that much juice (eg. Single coil, higher coil resistance, smaller ID and less air flow).


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, is the RBA head locally available??


Not yet as far as I know, but have posed the question it the Who has Stock thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude 30ml a day would kill the bank account, i was on normal evod type tanks till about a month ago - and I would go through 120ml a month. So you are basically saying that I must get used to using that much juice, even if I get a dripper. I want a flavor chaser more than a cloud chaser, I assume that even flavor chasing consumes tons of juice?


Just a suggestion , maybe try out the subtank mini . I get good flavour on it & it's light on juice. You wont believe my shock when I got my first RTA . Went from 1 tank a day on the subtank to 4 tanks a day on the mutation rta.

Granted compared to your Griffin this will be a serious downgrade & you wont enjoy as much airflow & clouds but some sacrifice will have to be made if you want to save on juice. Alternatively , build your coils on the modest side. Thinner wire , smaller ID etc

Thank heavens I've always preferred DIY over store bought juice . Don't know how the others can afford a R200.00/R300.00 juice that's finished in like 3 days .


----------



## NewOobY (27/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Just a suggestion , maybe try out the subtank mini . I get good flavour on it & it's light on juice. You wont believe my shock when I got my first RTA . Went from 1 tank a day on the subtank to 4 tanks a day on the mutation rta.
> 
> Granted compared to your Griffin this will be a serious downgrade & you wont enjoy as much airflow & clouds but some sacrifice will have to be made if you want to save on juice. Alternatively , build your coils on the modest side. Thinner wire , smaller ID etc
> 
> Thank heavens I've always preferred DIY over store bought juice . Don't know how the others can afford a R200.00/R300.00 juice that's finished in like 3 days .



I have a subtank mini, which I used for a while before switching to the RTA - I tried it yesterday again cause my 25R's were flat, very bad planning on my side . I just don't get the satisfaction from it, I tried my Nautilus, the mini even had a puff of my old trusty Tron-S. Nothing beats the flavor + throat hit of my RTA's. So I have come to terms with it, I will be using more juice - there is no getting away from this. I will have to look into DIY-ing.

What do you guys think of the starter kits that skyblue sells? Which other vendors sell DIY prducts? I know I can go to each vendors page and see if they sell DIY products but that will take forever.

Thanks to everyone that posted here, really appreciate the help and advise . I have plenty of reading ahead of me, wife lady gonna be upset


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> I have a subtank mini, which I used for a while before switching to the RTA - I tried it yesterday again cause my 25R's were flat, very bad planning on my side . I just don't get the satisfaction from it, I tried my Nautilus, the mini even had a puff of my old trusty Tron-S. Nothing beats the flavor + throat hit of my RTA's. So I have come to terms with it, I will be using more juice - there is no getting away from this. I will have to look into DIY-ing.
> 
> What do you guys think of the starter kits that skyblue sells? Which other vendors sell DIY prducts? I know I can go to each vendors page and see if they sell DIY products but that will take forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that posted here, really appreciate the help and advise . I have plenty of reading ahead of me, wife lady gonna be upset


This thread might help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/were-do-i-get-ingredients.t18971/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> I have a subtank mini, which I used for a while before switching to the RTA - I tried it yesterday again cause my 25R's were flat, very bad planning on my side . I just don't get the satisfaction from it, I tried my Nautilus, the mini even had a puff of my old trusty Tron-S. Nothing beats the flavor + throat hit of my RTA's. So I have come to terms with it, I will be using more juice - there is no getting away from this. I will have to look into DIY-ing.
> 
> What do you guys think of the starter kits that skyblue sells? Which other vendors sell DIY prducts? I know I can go to each vendors page and see if they sell DIY products but that will take forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that posted here, really appreciate the help and advise . I have plenty of reading ahead of me, wife lady gonna be upset


Aah well , sadly RTA's do give the best flavour.

I think Skyblue is sold out on the starter kit. Buy them separate from another vendor , not much savings in the starter kit me thinks. Also as the guys suggested , find a clone recipe you think you'd like then buy the flavours according to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

Hey everyone, thanks again for all the helpful posts here. Quick status update, not that anyone cares. 

Well, I finally got my first batch of DIY Juices going, I've done a strawberry cream recipe compliments of @Khan83 - thanks bro. I let it steep for about 4 days and I couldn't wait any longer it tasted amazing. Then I made a concoction of my own - that is just downright amazing - this one steeped for 3 days, same thing I couldn't wait. I'm going to make 2 more batches of this stuff, one for a 3 days steep and the other I want to try leave for at least 2 weeks . 

Then onto the dripper, I got myself a Twisted Messes which is okay - I was actually disappointed by it, in terms of flavor production. So I went and got myself a Velocity. Now this thing is a thing sent from the heavens oh my goodness the flavor coming out of it is amazing. Juice consumption is the same as with the OBS and Crius, but the flavor in my opinion is better on the Velocity. Flavor is different, it's like I taste more on the velocity than I do on the Crius/OBS.

So yes i'm a converted Dripper now .
Dripping FTW

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Khan83 (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hey everyone, thanks again for all the helpful posts here. Quick status update, not that anyone cares.
> 
> Well, I finally got my first batch of DIY Juices going, I've done a strawberry cream recipe compliments of @Khan83 - thanks bro. I let it steep for about 4 days and I couldn't wait any longer it tasted amazing. Then I made a concoction of my own - that is just downright amazing - this one steeped for 3 days, same thing I couldn't wait. I'm going to make 2 more batches of this stuff, one for a 3 days steep and the other I want to try leave for at least 2 weeks .
> 
> ...


Awesome BRO. Glad you had success on your first try at DIY. Most of us weren't so lucky lol.

Thanks for mentioning the twisted messes , was thinking of getting it but may just try the Velocity as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hey everyone, thanks again for all the helpful posts here. Quick status update, not that anyone cares.
> 
> Well, I finally got my first batch of DIY Juices going, I've done a strawberry cream recipe compliments of @Khan83 - thanks bro. I let it steep for about 4 days and I couldn't wait any longer it tasted amazing. Then I made a concoction of my own - that is just downright amazing - this one steeped for 3 days, same thing I couldn't wait. I'm going to make 2 more batches of this stuff, one for a 3 days steep and the other I want to try leave for at least 2 weeks .
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Thanks for the feedback. We certainly do care.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

